# West bay flyfishing



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

Conditions were near perfect on Monday,light winds,falling tide,sunshine,new moon,to create a great day for flyfishing.I poled down on between 16 to 18 pods of mudding/tailing reds,hooked 14 and landed 11 between 16 & 26in.Sight cast to two tailing trout 17 & 20.5 in.Fly of choice was a chartruse/white clouser.I was blessed to be able to partisipate in such a wonderful day on the water.

SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

Nothing better than great day on the water. Sounds like the trip that keeps us coming back.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree, those are the days that we all dream about. It was interesting to see that the clouser fly was the fly of choice. I know it is my go to fly. I would bet that the chartruse/white clouser has caught more fish than all the other flies combined. Keep dreaming and keep casting. Good luck.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

What a great day. Wonder if Chris Phillips was looking in on you, and sending you good vibes. West Bay was his haunt.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

THE JAMMER said:


> What a great day. Wonder if Chris Phillips was looking in on you, and sending you good vibes. West Bay was his haunt.


 Chris was the one that conviced me years ago that there was some darn good flyfishing in the West Bay watershed.I did have a few words of thanks with his spirit on Monday as I was watching those pods of reds materialize.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> Chris was the one that conviced me years ago that there was some darn good flyfishing in the West Bay watershed.I did have a few words of thanks with his spirit on Monday as I was watching those pods of reds materialize.
> SKIFFSTIFF


Good for you. He influenced many fly fishermen. Whenever he had an offshore client, he and I would team up on my boat, and take people out flyfishing for Dorado, snapper, kings, cobia, etc. Some of my best times were with Chris.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Sure do miss him. Thought about him today as a pod of reds came at me. "Scott, you're dropping your backcast!" LOL


----------

